# General > General >  Orgers leaving

## bekisman

John Little has gone.. (see #177 on the 'Recent history' thread)

Having been on the Org for years, the standard of moderation has certainly gone down - it now seems that absolutely anything goes. And yet on the 15th November 2007 I simply posted this:
'BBC:_ "The Muslim cleric Abu Hamza al-Masri can be extradited to the US to face terrorism charges, a court has ruled."_
Oh good. '

What happened? I was suspended and got 12 points. Now it seems it's open season, and here we have a bloody good poster kicking the Org into touch after just three months - something is wrong. Sad times..

----------


## mrlennie

Amen.

At the expense of sounding...wierd...I enjoyed reading his interactions.

----------


## ducati

I hope he reconsiders, it would be a great shame to lose John whose posts we all seem to enjoy, and who so obviously enjoys posting. Particularly if it is over the nonesense posted by a couple of nutters.  ::

----------


## Invisible

Its his choice and we should respect that

----------


## Tubthumper

I thought he might be Gene Hunt at first. But now I'm sad that he's gone.
I think, in protest, we should collectively ensure that the essayists of this disaster are not indulged any further, that the oxygen of attention and controversy they require is choked off, and and the dull, dull grind of their second hand ravings endlessly reheated and served with a foul-tasting spoon is ignored _in toto_

----------


## marwill

Beks, I have to agree with you, it is sad that someone like John Little has to leave the Org like that. After all he has been one person who can shoot down with words, some of those who at best write from their backsides. I believe one of my earlier posts referred to a post being a load of c...p. and I know that JL did come back and say it wasn't really the done thing to lower ones self to using this language, unfortunately I haven't got JL talent for words. So I hope that John Little reconsiders and comes back to the Org. :Wink:

----------


## Phill

It is all rather stupid, and a shame.

But what a post! Blimey, what would he be like if he were raging.

----------


## Tubthumper

Fred and Pegaserse hounded John Little off the org! There is no other interpretation!! By their own logic, they should pay!!!

----------


## The Drunken Duck

I've sent him a PM in the hope he gets curious and pops back in. I liked John's posts and it will be a real shame if he is gone for good. Didn't always agree with him but he always put his argument across well and I enjoyed reading his posts.

----------


## wicker8

i agree they should pay fred has been here a long time as for he other one hes only been here for 23 days  [trouble]

----------


## ducati

Well if everyone puts the fools on ignore it would be a start

----------


## ducati

Old little john has gone away
the looney nutters they must pay

Go on tubs.. ::

----------


## Tubthumper

I have. And so has my husband.

----------


## Moira

We each make our own decisions here.
Post, don't post.
Read, don't read.
Report, don't report.

The choice is up to the individual, is it not?

Let's not dramatise this out of proportion.  :Smile:

----------


## ducati

Oh there is much wailing and nashing of teeth to be done yet Moira  :Wink:

----------


## fred

This is a forum for discussing the issues which we see as important, stating our opinions of them and presenting our evidence to back them up.

The trouble arises when people start making personal attacks on the character of other users. When people start making unfounded allegations against other users. When people attack the person not the opinion.

There is no need, in civilised debate, to accuse one user of being someone else to try and discredit them, not if your argument has any merit. There is no need for name calling or character assassination, not if your argument has any merit. There is no need for personal insults, not if your argument has any merit.

If you consider someone else's opinions to be wrong then the only way to change those opinions is through communication, not through excommunication.

----------


## Blarney

> We each make our own decisions here.
> Post, don't post.
> Read, don't read.
> Report, don't report.
> 
> The choice is up to the individual, is it not?
> 
> Let's not dramatise this out of proportion.


My sentiments exactly Moira! You can only be outraged by something if you allow yourself to be and if everyone chose to ignore their posts there wouldn't be much point in them posting. John Little didn't strike me as the sort who would let himself be bullied and I'm sure that he'll be back in for a look as he was a prolific poster. The Org became a large part of his routine these past months and he's sure to miss it.

----------


## wicker8

> I've sent him a PM in the hope he gets curious and pops back in. I liked John's posts and it will be a real shame if he is gone for good. Didn't always agree with him but he always put his argument across well and I enjoyed reading his posts.


i second that i totally agree

----------


## Moira

Oh I believe you, ducati.

Minor point, is it not a gnashing of teeth?  :Grin:

----------


## kjandcrew

I would like to know that if you knew that an orger (a person you knew) was posting utter, blatent lies, how do you reply/post/hold your tongue, etc etc  ??? and feel that you are not lowering yourself to their level ?????  I think maybe  Mr Little would know!!

----------


## ducati

> Oh I believe you, ducati.
> 
> Minor point, is it not a gnashing of teeth?


Depends how many teeth you have  ::

----------


## porshiepoo

I haven't read JL's post in the other thread but I can respect his decision to leave. It's still a shame he felt the need to take such action though.

Unfortunately this forum does seem to have attracted a fair few losers who have nothing better to do with their time than to try to make themselves feel better about their own c**p lives by hounding and bullying others. 
It's pathetic to see the lengths that some of them will go to.

This forum is all about discussion and debate so I understand that to join in on threads means accepting that other peoples opinions may differ from your own - None of us have to agree with any other opinion but we do have to accept that persons right to it.

I sincerely hope that JL decides to return, I've found his postings to be more relevant and well thought than certain other orgers that don't appear to have the use of the one brain cell they were born with.

----------


## telfordstar

> I haven't read JL's post in the other thread but I can respect his decision to leave. It's still a shame he felt the need to take such action though.
> 
> Unfortunately this forum does seem to have attracted a fair few losers who have nothing better to do with their time than to try to make themselves feel better about their own c**p lives by hounding and bullying others. 
> It's pathetic to see the lengths that some of them will go to.
> 
> This forum is all about discussion and debate so I understand that to join in on threads means accepting that other peoples opinions may differ from your own - None of us have to agree with any other opinion but we do have to accept that persons right to it.
> 
> I sincerely hope that JL decides to return, I've found his postings to be more relevant and well thought than certain other orgers that don't appear to have the use of the one brain cell they were born with.




Well said, me personally really don't give a monkeys on folks opinions on any of my posts, I post as I please so I won't be throwing my toy outo my pram anytime soon  :Smile:

----------


## fred

> I haven't read JL's post in the other thread but I can respect his decision to leave. It's still a shame he felt the need to take such action though.
> 
> Unfortunately this forum does seem to have attracted a fair few losers who have nothing better to do with their time than to try to make themselves feel better about their own c**p lives by hounding and bullying others. 
> It's pathetic to see the lengths that some of them will go to.
> 
> This forum is all about discussion and debate so I understand that to join in on threads means accepting that other peoples opinions may differ from your own - None of us have to agree with any other opinion but we do have to accept that persons right to it.
> 
> I sincerely hope that JL decides to return, I've found his postings to be more relevant and well thought than certain other orgers that don't appear to have the use of the one brain cell they were born with.


I must agree with you porshiepoo.

A new user has started a thread on just this subject and I think we can all agree that bullying is a very serious subject. So far there have been eleven replies non of which address the subject and seem to consist mostly of insults and accusations aimed at the OP.

In my opinion the forum is being ruined by this loutish behaviour from the few.

----------


## Margaret M.

> We each make our own decisions here.
> Post, don't post.
> Read, don't read.
> Report, don't report.
> 
> The choice is up to the individual, is it not?
> 
> Let's not dramatise this out of proportion.



This pretty much sums up how I feel about it.  Do we really need the dramatic, farewell speeches and then threads lamenting the loss?  From what I have read in the offending threads, the "bullying" is not one-sided.

----------


## ducati

Well that is three orgers now left as a result of two specific posters.

Seems a bit unfair that the feel thay have to.  :Frown:

----------


## upolian

It is there choice to leave?personally i would not be leaving because of somebody posting on the internet,they are either easily offended or the post towards them was extremely bad!

----------


## ducati

> It is there choice to leave?personally i would not be leaving because of somebody posting on the internet,they are either easily offended or the post towards them was extremely bad!


I agree, and I wouldn't but some people are more easily upset than others I guess.

----------


## Thumper

I think sometimes its more a case of that posters grind people down,if your having a tough time in life and come on here for a bit of an escape only to be ground down by a poster it is easy to think stuff it thats it! What we all tend to forget is we only see an "image" on here and the poster may be nothing like the image they portray,and may seem to be big and brash but are actually easily hurt or whatever,maybe its time we all thought about others feelings before posting.Thats said though there are some on here that just cannot leave things to lie,or cannot admit fault when they are "caught out".They say that sticks and stones break bones and words cannot hurt us,that is not true though,words can hurt more than any physical pain when they hit the right spot x

----------


## octane

From a post i made in a similar thread a while back

This is the way of the land here unfortunatly, best not to rise to it. 

You  will come to find out the ones who just troll away and nit pick  just to  get a reaction, they stick out like a sore thumb on here. 

Best  advice I can give is click "user CP" then look down your control  panel  on left side. Look for "edit ignore list" click that and type in  the  idiots name who U wanna block.

 That way you wont see the drivvel on your screen.

Another way is click there name, then view profile. Look for "user   lists" click that then in the drop down box click on "add to ignore   list"


Nice and easy eh   ::

----------


## sandyr1

> Fred and Pegaserse hounded John Little off the org! There is no other interpretation!! By their own logic, they should pay!!!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. come on Tubs...poetry could solve all this bickering! And you know, we are in this new world of Bullying...
I used to go to business meetings and every month there would be a new BUZZZZZZZZ word. Used to write them down and pass them around!
And Yes I was bullied at school and am still her/ makes one stand up for themselves...great saying....Stand up and be Counted.
And you....yourself seem to be quite adept at throwing something in. 
One can use big words and fancy prose. but it would be better in if in the correct context..
And Ducati's 'Looney Nutters'. Has anyone ever thought of someone her who has a relative with a Mental Disability? I think we should remember we are human and all so different. Makes for good Crack/ craic/ craik? Dunno which is correct. 
And MOIRA.... U get ma vote.....s

----------


## Bazeye

See Jox has just gone as well.

----------


## ducati

> See Jox has just gone as well.


Deep depression now. How do you know? I just tried PMing him to thank for feedback and it doesn't work. Still showing as a 1K .orger though  ::

----------


## Gleber2

> Deep depression now. How do you know? I just tried PMing him to thank for feedback and it doesn't work. Still showing as a 1K .orger though


There was a farewell thread a few hours ago which has since vanished.

----------


## ducati

> There was a farewell thread a few hours ago which has since vanished.


Oh, missed it.  :: 

Anyone remember what it said?

----------


## Gleber2

> Oh, missed it. 
> 
> Anyone remember what it said?


Goodbye!!!!!!!!

----------


## ducati

> Goodbye!!!!!!!!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Goodbye!!!!!!!!


Not you as well!

----------


## squidge

look guys this is a message board. People - including Fred and pegasus - are entitled to their views and others are just as entitled to argue with them, get infuriated, cross and finally roll our eyes at the parts of their posts that we think are the ravings of mad people. Im sure people do that with my posts too. You soon realise that you cant change some people's minds and that the arguments that you put forward are not going to do that. Arguing with people with fixed, somewhat odd opinions is going to (hopefully) educate others and ensure that those reading the thread dont get one sided conspiracy theories and fall into the trap of beleiving them. 

When it all gets too much for me or too depressing or it annoys me i just stop posting for a while and then something catches my eye and back i come. Its a message board its not real life - it can suck you in and become a bit addictive but its still just a message board.

----------


## Angela

> l
> 
> When it all gets too much for me or too depressing or it annoys me  i just stop posting for a while and then something catches my eye and back i come. Its a message board its not real life - it can suck you in and become a bit addictive but its still just a message board.


I agree squidge. The Org can be very addictive! At times I have felt really hurt and upset -or just plain infuriated  -by posts on the forum, but eventually I realised that I was taking it _way_ too seriously.  :: 

Now I just take a longer or shorter break from posting if I feel I'm getting more stress than enjoyment from the Org. Recently I haven't found it the friendly, fun place it once was for me, but it's not compulsory to be posting or even reading posts all the time!

When folk decide to leave, their posts can be much missed, but hey! that's their choice. The Org is obviously not giving them what they want out of a forum. We need to keep it in perspective - it's not real life -nobody has died!

----------


## telfordstar

> I agree squidge. The Org can be very addictive! At times I have felt really hurt and upset -or just plain infuriated  -by posts on the forum, but eventually I realised that I was taking it _way_ too seriously. 
> 
> Now I just take a longer or shorter break from posting if I feel I'm getting more stress than enjoyment from the Org. Recently I haven't found it the friendly, fun place it once was for me, but it's not compulsory to be posting or even reading posts all the time!
> 
> When folk decide to leave, their posts can be much missed, but hey! that's their choice. The Org is obviously not giving them what they want out of a forum. We need to keep it in perspective - it's not real life -nobody has died!




I totally agree with you here, recently this place has tried my patience quite a bit but when I'm getting wild I log out and come back when I've calmed down a good bit. I wouldn't give anyone the satisfaction of leaving at all.

----------


## fred

> look guys this is a message board.  People - even Fred and pegasus - are entitled to their views and others are just as entitled to argue with them, get infuriated, cross and finally roll our eyes at the parts of their posts that we think are the ravings of mad people.  Im sure people do that with my posts too.  You soon realise that you cant change some people's  minds and that the arguments that you put forward are not going to do that. Arguing with people with fixed, somewhat odd opinions is going to (hopefully) educate others and ensure that those reading the thread dont get one sided conspiracy theories and fall into the trap of beleiving them.  
> 
> When it all gets too much for me or too depressing or it annoys me  i just stop posting for a while and then something catches my eye and back i come. Its a message board its not real life - it can suck you in and become a bit addictive but its still just a message board.


Well yes, I just replied to someone on another thread asking me to believe that if Iran had attacked a ship carrying humanitarian aid in international waters killing aid workers the vast majority of this forum wouldn't have been screaming for us to nuke Tehran.

Does anyone here actually believe that if Iran had done what Israel did the response would have been the same?

Take a look back over this forum. Tell me who history has proven right and who history has proven wrong? You can believe Squidge's propaganda and continue to let hatred and discrimination cloud your judgements or you can listen to someone with a record for getting it right.

----------


## Metalattakk

What the hell has any of that got to do with this thread?

People here just aren't interested in listening to your blinkered hate-fuelled rantings. Keep it to your conspiracy sites and leave it off the .Org, fred.

----------


## Colin Manson

Fred : Topic is *Orgers leaving*

If you stop going OT and try not to convert every thread to your topic of choice then maybe you wouldn't have gotten a mention where opinionated people are concerned.

Only IMHO

----------


## fred

> Fred : Topic is *Orgers leaving*
> 
> If you stop going OT and try not to convert every thread to your topic of choice then maybe you wouldn't have gotten a mention where opinionated people are concerned.
> 
> Only IMHO


So let me see, Squidge has the right to bring me into this thread telling everyone that I am a tin foil hat wearing nutter but I have no right to state my case. IYHO of course.

If you don't want me on these threads don't drag me into them.

----------


## fred

> What the hell has any of that got to do with this thread?
> 
> People here just aren't interested in listening to your blinkered hate-fuelled rantings. Keep it to your conspiracy sites and leave it off the .Org, fred.


May I remind you of my previous post to this thread.




> This is a forum for discussing the issues which we see as important, stating our opinions of them and presenting our evidence to back them up.
> 
> The trouble arises when people start making personal attacks on the character of other users. When people start making unfounded allegations against other users. When people attack the person not the opinion.
> 
> There is no need, in civilised debate, to accuse one user of being someone else to try and discredit them, not if your argument has any merit. There is no need for name calling or character assassination, not if your argument has any merit. There is no need for personal insults, not if your argument has any merit.
> 
> If you consider someone else's opinions to be wrong then the only way to change those opinions is through communication, not through excommunication.


I know you read it last time because you gave me bad rep for it.

Squidge decided to drag my name in, Squidge decided to slander me, that's when the trouble started.

What sort of a forum is this when one group is allowed to slander people while another group doesn't even have the right to defend themselves?

----------


## wifie

Well if yer gonna be in the threads freddo do keep to the topic or the reason you were dragged (kicking and screaming) into them!  Keep yer sad opinions for the nasty twisted threads you concoct yourself!  Aye yer entitled to them - I never said you weren't but do us all a favour - go stick another record on and play it to the folk who really want to listen!  Oh no sorry you are of course hopin you can sook in some poor unfortunate who thinks you know what you are talking about, aren't you?

----------


## carasmam

Maybe religion, politics, world affairs and wars should be on the "off limits" list same as football if fowk canna stop getting their knickers in a twist over it  ::

----------


## squidge

> Well yes, I just replied to someone on another thread asking me to believe that if Iran had attacked a ship carrying humanitarian aid in international waters killing aid workers the vast majority of this forum wouldn't have been screaming for us to nuke Tehran.
> 
> Does anyone here actually believe that if Iran had done what Israel did the response would have been the same?
> 
> Take a look back over this forum. Tell me who history has proven right and who history has proven wrong? You can believe Squidge's propaganda and continue to let hatred and discrimination cloud your judgements or you can listen to someone with a record for getting it right.


Squidge's propaganda??????????  ::  Slander?????

I never siad you were a tin foil hat wearing nutter. I said your opinions were a bit odd but as i said you are entitled to your opinion fred... I dont agree with much of what you post but i do agree with much of what you say about israel and your point about Iran in my opinion is probably right. If Iran had done this the reaction in the world would have been different and stronger. However,Fred I am sure you know this - your opinions can legitimately be described as odd in some areas. Your views are polarised and fixed Fred, your posts take no criticism, your arguments accept no other viewpoint apart from your own. Your sense of humour in your posts can disappear completely and some of your posts descend into name calling and crying poor me - everyone is picking on me ( guaranteed to make everyone groan) You insist on muttering in the corner (posting)  about a "clique" and I think you actually beleive that we all get together to plot your downfall :: .Your posts often  belittle those that dont accept your fixed viewpoint and throw around accusations of unfair treatment and suggest that those who dont accept your polarised views are some how a bit less bright than they might be. To be honest I have largely given up engaging in an argument with you about anything because its a pointless excercise. You cant even agree to disagree iin a sensible manner. 

Just for the record sweetheart I dont peddle hate or discrimination about you or anyone else. You have accused me of not liking you in the past and i made it clear then and i will do so now - I dont know you, probably have never met you and am not likely to do so, how can i then have a hatred for you? You however have made it clear and stated categorically in the past that you dont like me despite not having a clue about me.... hmmmmmmm. 

Fred you are tolerated here for a few months at a time then we all get fed up of your whining posts. All your good points disappear and just your whining remains. You then get booted and banned for something and to be honest maybe someone else wouldnt get banned for the same thing but we all get so TIRED and BORED of your incessant bludgeoning that we are glad for the peace. We then forget about you and whoops back you come and we pat you on the head and it starts all over again. 

Tiresome. 

Hmmm did i say it was just a message board????

----------


## fred

> Maybe religion, politics, world affairs and wars should be on the "off limits" list same as football if fowk canna stop getting their knickers in a twist over it


It isn't the subjects which causes the trouble.

It's people who insist on making it personal who cause the trouble.

----------


## fred

> Squidge's propaganda??????????  Slander?????
> 
> I never siad you were a tin foil hat wearing nutter.  I said your opinions were a bit odd but as i said you are entitled to your opinion fred...


Hang on, I'm sure you said "*even* Fred and pegasus - are entitled to their views".

You are allowed to tell everyone that my views are worth less than other views yet I am not allowed to point out that history has repeatedly proven me right and others wrong. I am not allowed to point out that my views are repeatedly proven right because I don't have a decidedly anti Muslim bias when I form them.

----------


## Metalattakk

Despite the warning fred, you're still hopelessly off-topic.

You'll no doubt get banned then whine about 'them' all being out to get you.  ::

----------


## fred

> Despite the warning fred, you're still hopelessly off-topic.
> 
> You'll no doubt get banned then whine about 'them' all being out to get you.


No, I'm very much on topic.

If people are really concerned about why orgers are leaving they will heed my words, I've got a good record for being right.

----------


## Angela

Oh Fred! D'you know, I agree with a fair bit of what you post.

But......everything isn't always about YOU!  :Wink:

----------


## wifie

Only record you've got is cracked and warped!  Round and round and round it goes . . .

----------


## Metalattakk

> No, I'm very much on topic.
> 
> If people are really concerned about why orgers are leaving they will heed my words, I've got a good record for being right.

----------


## fred

> Oh Fred! D'you know, I agree with a fair bit of what you post.
> 
> But......everything isn't always about YOU!


I didn't ask to be dragged into this thread by name, I didn't ask anyone to accuse me. I asked that we could leave personal attacks out and just discus the issues not the people.

----------


## Gleber2

Seems that there are a lot of kettles commenting on the dirty state of a few pots in this thread and a few people who indiscriminately hurl stones while living in glass houses.

----------


## squidge

Your name was mentioned long before i stepped in and it was in reference the that post that i said "even fred and pegasus". I heartily apologise if you misunderstood my post Fred. I have never at any point suggested that your views are worth less than others - I might not agree with you on stuff but you have a right to an opinion. (psst I was sticking up for you :: ) I have edited my post to read "including Fred and Pegasus"

But see Fred this is what i mean??? You beat people over the head with one word which you completely misunderstand and you whine and whine and whine til everyone gets fed up. I am going to assume that you are simply doing this to get a rise out of me. Read back over the thread Fred then wind yer neck in, have a cup of tea and comeback when you have had a break. I'm off for lunch with the Bruce.

----------


## fred

> Your name was mentioned long before i stepped in and it was in reference the that post that i said "even fred and pegasus". I heartily apologise if you misunderstood my post Fred. I have never at any point suggested that your views are worth less than others - I might not agree with you on stuff but you have a right to an opinion. (psst I was sticking up for you) 
> 
> But see Fred this is what i mean??? You beat people over the head with one word which you completely misunderstand and you whine and whine and whine til everyone gets fed up. I am going to assume that you are simply doing this to get a rise out of me. Read back over the thread Fred then wind yer neck in, have a cup of tea and comeback when you have had a break. I'm off for lunch with the Bruce.


I made my case earlier in the thread, it was a case for non confrontation and for not making personal attacks on people.

You decided to drag me into the discussion by name, I didn't say anything about you, I never said anything about squidge, I didn't make it personal.

Then when I defend myself people start accusing me of being the aggressor.

Notice any parallels there?

----------


## telfordstar

And I thought the org was getting a bit boring!! Just an idea please don't shoot me down for saying this but maybe name mentioning isn't the brightest idea. Must admit if my name was brought into something I would want to give my opinions as well ( not saying I agree with certain peoples views), so maybe mentioning names wasn't the best way to go about it all.

----------


## scorrie

Total shock on Caithness.org, as Fred comes alarmingly close to being ON topic.



Yabba Dabba Doo-Doo  :Wink:

----------


## bekisman

> Take a look back over this forum. Tell me who history has proven right and who history has proven wrong? You can believe Squidge's propaganda and continue to let hatred and discrimination cloud your judgements or you can listen to someone with a record for getting it right.


I've 'taken a look back over this forum'  You say you are always right Fred?

23-Oct-07, 21:11: _"The way things are at the moment [war with Iran] it is inevitable"._ Do you still think so?

27-Jul-*05*, 19:39 _"I look forward to the trial of Sadam with great interest, I have a feeling if the truth is allowed to be let out people will realise things arn't just as black and white as they have been led to believe"_ What things were those?

But suppose your sentence on 17-Sep-07, 22:22 _"Why does nobody care? Why isn't everyone angry?"_ seems to beg the retort, that we're not all like you Fred...

----------


## Angela

> I didn't ask to be dragged into this thread by name, I didn't ask anyone to accuse me. I asked that we could leave personal attacks out and just discus the issues not the people.


Sorry Fred, I hadn't noticed your name had been mentioned.  :Frown:  Not by me, I hasten to add!

I jumped to the erroneous conclusion that you were rushing to defend yourself without having been attacked. :: 

I agree that personal attacks and scapegoat making aren't -or shouldn't be -acceptable.  :Frown:

----------


## pegasus

> Sorry Fred, I hadn't noticed your name had been mentioned.  Not by me, I hasten to add!
> 
> I jumped to the erroneous conclusion that you were rushing to defend yourself without having been attacked.
> 
> I agree that personal attacks and scapegoat making aren't -or shouldn't be -acceptable.


 this post ably demonstartes how people should behave on here.

very weel said

----------


## wifie

Do doo do do do dooooooooooooooo (cavalry charge bugle sound) . . .

----------


## Venture

> Do doo do do do dooooooooooooooo (cavalry charge bugle sound) . . .


Got it in one wifie. ::  ::

----------


## squidge

> I agree that personal attacks and scapegoat making aren't -or shouldn't be -acceptable.


Absolutely

However




> Fred and Pegaserse hounded John Little off the org! There is no other interpretation!! By their own logic, they should pay!!!


This was post number 8 on this thread 

Which is why i made the following comments on post number 39 - thats right 39 - where i said 




> look guys this is a message board. People - including Fred and pegasus - are entitled to their views and others are just as entitled to argue with them, get infuriated, cross and finally roll our eyes at the parts of their posts that we think are the ravings of mad people. Im sure people do that with my posts too..


At no point did i attack Fred or Pegasus or call them names. My post was not a personal attack on either of them. I have been very careful to criticise their posts and not themselves - i know neither of them. Note that i have since changed the post to replace including instead of even. 

So personal attacks and scapegoating?




> You can believe Squidge's propaganda and continue to let hatred and discrimination cloud your judgements


 hatred and discrimination... moi? of whom? 




> Squidge has the right to bring me into this thread telling everyone that I am a tin foil hat wearing nutter but I have no right to state my case.


 I never said any such thing




> Squidge decided to drag my name in, Squidge decided to slander me, that's when the trouble started.?


 Nope it started long before me at post number 8




> What sort of a forum is this when one group is allowed to slander people while another group doesn't even have the right to defend themselves?


 Am i a group now?




> You are allowed to tell everyone that my views are worth less than other views yet I am not allowed to point out that history has repeatedly proven me right and others wrong. I am not allowed to point out that my views are repeatedly proven right because I don't have a decidedly anti Muslim bias when I form them.


 I did not say that your views are worth less at any point. I dont understand this post... are you saying i have a decidely anti muslim bias fred? 




> You decided to drag me into the discussion by name?


 nope Fred it was long before me - post number 8 to be precise




> I didn't say anything about you, I never said anything about squidge, I didn't make it personal.?


 see all of the above 



> Then when I defend myself people start accusing me of being the aggressor. Notice any parallels there.?


yes fred i notice several parallels ::  

For the record

YOU fred, AND pegasus are as entitled to your views as the next person but when others get fed up of them they are entitled to say so. Others are entitled to hold different views to yours and to consider your views completely mad if thats what they want. Its a message board thereis no point in getting upset

----------


## scorrie

> Do doo do do do dooooooooooooooo (cavalry charge bugle sound) . . .


Isn't that the tune to The Sash  :Wink:

----------


## pegasus

> Absolutely
> 
> However
> 
> 
> 
> This was post number 8 on this thread 
> 
> Which is why i made the following comments on post number 39 - thats right 39 - where i said 
> ...


 not quite true is it? youre original post said *even* Fred and Pegasus you only changed this later when it was pointed out to you by fred. now you are trying to twist it all around to make yourselkf look clean. wont work sorry.

----------


## wifie

"Clean"? That's a bit strong isn't it?

----------


## pegasus

> "Clean"? That's a bit strong isn't it?


 the account was twisted wasnt it? must have bene for a reason

----------


## squidge

clean????? ::  :: 

I did say even and i have made that clear in all the posts - I didnt think there was anything wrong with even in the context in which it was used - Fred took exception to the word so i changed it - i would have done the same for you pegasus and anyone else. 

Hey ho hey ho you win some you lose some.  You both clearly think i was trying to say something i wasnt  and clearly have me pegged as some muslim hating propaganda pushing bully.  And thats fine you are as i have repeatedly said ENTITLED TO YOUR OPINION as I am to mine. 

I am however heartily sick of both of you and your bullying and unpleasantness and I am hurt and offended by your inferences about me. Your personal attacks are becoming hard to bear and quite frankly have sickened me and made me very upset.  I have had somemessages of friendship and support and it is with great sadness that i am going to leave this board and never return............................................  ...



oops nope sorry.... you are justnot that important. Im off toplay games at aberdour castle this weekend.  You two can just stay here and play with yourselves.  It is,  after all....just a forum 

hugs xxx

----------


## golach

> clean?????
> 
> I did say even and i have made that clear in all the posts - I didnt think there was anything wrong with even in the context in which it was used - Fred took exception to the word so i changed it - i would have done the same for you pegasus and anyone else. 
> 
> Hey ho hey ho you win some you lose some. You both clearly think i was trying to say something i wasnt and clearly have me pegged as some muslim hating propaganda pushing bully. And thats fine you are as i have repeatedly said ENTITLED TO YOUR OPINION as I am to mine. 
> 
> I am however heartily sick of both of you and your bullying and unpleasantness and I am hurt and offended by your inferences about me. Your personal attacks are becoming hard to bear and quite frankly have sickened me and made me very upset. I have had somemessages of friendship and support and it is with great sadness that i am going to leave this board and never return............................................  ...
> 
> 
> ...


Great post Squidge keep it coming

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

On and on and on it goes,
When will it stop? nobody knows.
Same garbage threads every day and every night,
With the usual knowall experts,
Talking complete and utter ................

----------


## fred

> This was post number 8 on this thread 
> 
> Which is why i made the following comments on post number 39 - thats right 39 - where i said


But you made no reference to post 8 at all in your post, it's six days since most people read post 8.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Like i said........
On and on and on it goes,
When will it stop? nobody knows.
Same garbage threads every day and every night,
With the usual knowall experts,
Talking complete and utter ................

----------


## ducati

> I never siad you were a tin foil hat wearing nutter. I said your opinions were a bit odd


Is this an org classic or what?  ::

----------


## ©Amethyst

> But you made no reference to post 8 at all in your post, it's six days since most people read post 8.


Isn't that beside the point?  Squidge stated that she was sick of you and your bullying, and quite frankly - I'm sick of logging in only to read your posts.

Maybe some people need to have an attitude adjustment (and no, by saying this I am not saying who needs such an adjustment, but seems clear to me that it ought to happen).

----------


## fred

> Isn't that beside the point?  Squidge stated that she was sick of you and your bullying, and quite frankly - I'm sick of logging in only to read your posts.


Yes Squidge stated that she was sick of me and my bullying but what Squidge says is not always what Squidge is thinking and I don't think she actually meant it.

You, however, I do believe meant it.

----------


## ©Amethyst

> Yes Squidge stated that she was sick of me and my bullying but what Squidge says is not always what Squidge is thinking and I don't think she actually meant it.
> 
> You, however, I do believe meant it.


I do mean what I say... most of the time.  This was one of those occasions.

I also feel that this comment you made towards Squidge was highly inappropriate.  Do you even know her?  I miss my days of catching a coffee with Squidge!  Many an hour was spent sitting yapping away.  How can you say such things unless you actually know her?

----------


## fred

> I do mean what I say... most of the time.  This was one of those occasions.
> 
> I also feel that this comment you made towards Squidge was highly inappropriate.


It was the way she said that she didn't mean it at the end of the article then added hugs and kisses which gave me the clue.




> Do you even know her?  I miss my days of catching a coffee with Squidge!  Many an hour was spent sitting yapping away.  How can you say such things unless you actually know her?


Clique...what clique? No cliques around here.

----------


## ©Amethyst

> Clique...what clique? No cliques around here.


I said nothing of cliques.  I simply felt compelled to say that I felt that certain comments directed towards a friend of mine were unfair.

At any rate I have a life that I wish to get back to, and reading your posts isn't getting on with it.  And although I feel that troll feeding can be 'fun', it just isn't hitting the spot tonight.

Have a good evening.

----------


## Bazeye

Whos turn is it now?

----------


## fred

> Whos turn is it now?


Fierce negotiations have been going on behind the scenes and a temporary ceasefire has been brokered.

----------


## Phill

> .......and a temporary ceasefire has been brokered.


Búgger that, ain't there a way of storming in with .org commando's??
 ::

----------


## wifie

> Fierce negotiations have been going on behind the scenes and a temporary ceasefire has been brokered.



Will that be yer clique having those negotiations then?

Where did ye broker it?

----------


## wifie

> Búgger that, ain't there a way of storming in with .org commando's??



I think they are scaling the walls as we speak   :Wink:

----------


## Angela

> Absolutely
> 
> However
> 
> 
> 
> At no point did i attack Fred or Pegasus or call them names. My post was not a personal attack on either of them. I have been very careful to criticise their posts and not themselves - i know neither of them. Note that i have since changed the post to replace including instead of even. 
> 
> So personal attacks and scapegoating?


I meant personal attacks and the creation of scapegoats on the Org in general, Squidge, not in this thread. It's been pretty noticeable recently and it's getting very tedious.  :Frown: 

Now I think I'm away to take another wee break from the Org.  :Wink:  

There is a life beyond it.........  ::

----------


## DeHaviLand

> Búgger that, ain't there a way of storming in with .org commando's??


Err, no. Ducati has had all their weapons taken away!

----------


## Bazeye

> Err, no. Ducati has had all their weapons taken away!


 Get the IDF in.

----------


## ducati

> Err, no. Ducati has had all their weapons taken away!


There will however be an auction later  :Wink:  Oi! gimme that. MP4? bloomin offensive weapon is that!!!

----------


## squidge

> then added hugs and kisses which gave me the clue.


kisses?????  Were there kisses????? 

Surely not  ::

----------


## fred

> xxx


I can prove it.

----------


## Boozeburglar

I was trying to lend you an ear lately Fred, but seeing the way you are hacking about people I respect I can't bear to continue up that path.

There are those in life who can, Fred.

There are cans, and there are cants.

You are definitely one of the latter.

Good trips buddy, you lost my sympathy. Grow up and stop maligning decent people in your quest to prove your reality is the only one.

By the way, rudimentary knowledge of the human mind lends me the impression you are compensating massively.

We all do it, but some of us are more honest than others.

Stick your manufactured indignation where the sun does not shine.

Squidge is one of the most reasonable, balanced posters on here. The way you choose to attack her and misquote her speaks volumes for your motivations.

----------


## sandyr1

> Fred and Pegaserse hounded John Little off the org! There is no other interpretation!! By their own logic, they should pay!!!





> I was trying to lend you an ear lately Fred, but seeing the way you are hacking about people I respect I can't bear to continue up that path.
> 
> There are those in life who can, Fred.
> 
> There are cans, and there are cants.
> 
> You are definitely one of the latter.
> 
> Good trips buddy, you lost my sympathy. Grow up and stop maligning decent people in your quest to prove your reality is the only one.
> ...


Am trying to figure out if you are the 'Godfather' of the ORG, with your pink hat Avatar. Do you have the authority and goodwill of this system to dictate who says what?
I hate to get involved, but each of us have their own issues, and enjoy/ not enjoy what other people says..
Is is acceptable for Tubs to address Pegasus as Pegaserse. 
I enjoy what is discussed here, but do resist people who are visitors as we are, dictating to others...I feel that this is going to again cause serious discussion of the ORG being closed down!

----------


## fred

> Am trying to figure out if you are the 'Godfather' of the ORG, with your pink hat Avatar. Do you have the authority and goodwill of this system to dictate who says what?
> I hate to get involved, but each of us have their own issues, and enjoy/ not enjoy what other people says..
> Is is acceptable for Tubs to address Pegasus as Pegaserse. 
> I enjoy what is discussed here, but do resist people who are visitors as we are, dictating to others...I feel that this is going to again cause serious discussion of the ORG being closed down!


Yes Sandy, there are a group of people here who seem to be allowed to post making personal attacks on other users. 

Squidge and I sorted it out by PM and are friends again. It was a misunderstanding, she used an inappropriate word and she was referring to an earlier post made six days before, but which she had only just read, without referencing it.

The posts made by Tubthumper and Boozeburglar however are prime examples of the personal abuse I get thrown at me every day for trying to redress the strong anti Muslim bias on this forum which I highlighted earlier in the thread.

----------


## golach

> The posts made by Tubthumper and Boozeburglar however are prime examples of the personal abuse I get thrown at me every day for trying to redress the strong anti Muslim bias on this forum which I highlighted earlier in the thread.


I for one am trying to redress the strong anti Jew bias you have repeatedly shown on this forum over the years.

----------


## fred

> I for one am trying to redress the strong anti Jew bias you have repeatedly shown on this forum over the years.


Earlier in this thread, and in another thread, I presented evidence for what I say, evidence no one seems able to refute.

Where is your evidence for what you say?

----------


## rich

Fred, as far as I am concerned you are an anti-semite.
That ends this discussion for me.
'Bye!'

----------


## upolian

It is now my turn to say gooooooooooooodbye  :Smile:

----------


## Bazeye

So long and thanks for all the fish.

----------


## Bazeye

Mebbe we should have a sweep on who's going next.

----------


## Bazeye

> Fred, as far as I am concerned you are an anti-semite.
> That ends this discussion for me.
> 'Bye!'


I'm circumnavigated, does that count?

----------


## golach

> I'm circumnavigated, does that count?


Bazeye!!!!!! Thats a Joxerisim LMAO!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bazeye

I just LMFO.......

----------


## ©Amethyst

Bring on the Joxerisms, I say... bring them with abundance!

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Yes Sandy, there are a group of people here who seem to be allowed to post making personal attacks on other users. 
> 
> Squidge and I sorted it out by PM and are friends again. It was a misunderstanding, she used an inappropriate word and she was referring to an earlier post made six days before, but which she had only just read, without referencing it.
> 
> The posts made by Tubthumper and Boozeburglar however are prime examples of the personal abuse I get thrown at me every day for trying to redress the strong anti Muslim bias on this forum which I highlighted earlier in the thread.


For your information a large part of my family are islamic.

You are a blind man.

----------


## Bazeye

> For your information a large part of my family are islamic.
> 
> You are a blind man.


These braille keyboards are good arent they.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Yeah, but it seems they have a limited vocabulary.  :Wink:

----------


## Bazeye

> Yeah, but it seems they have a limited vocabulary.


Imagine the Chinese trying to follow this craic if each word was a different symbol on the keyboard, how big must their conservatories be? and what would it be like for a blind Ch..................never mind.

----------


## fred

> For your information a large part of my family are islamic.


I was just pointing out the way things are on the forum.

I wasn't asking for excuses.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> I was just pointing out the way things are on the forum.
> 
> I wasn't asking for excuses.


I will post what I want when I want, what you ask for or not does not come into it.

----------


## Tubthumper

Has he gone? Is it safe to come back out yet?? ::

----------


## oldmarine

> Fred and Pegaserse hounded John Little off the org! There is no other interpretation!! By their own logic, they should pay!!!


Someone told me that Fred is no longer on the org? What is the truth?

----------


## DeHaviLand

> Someone told me that Fred is no longer on the org? What is the truth?


fred is suspended, how long for or what for, is between fred and the Mods. But its probably safe to stick your head around the parapet from time to time now oldmarine.

----------

